# Canon 5DsR and panorama photography



## candyman (Mar 28, 2016)

Lately I started reading about the Canon 5DsR. Specifically for the use of landscape photography.
I wonder about the effect of a mutltiple shot panorama in post-processing with Lightroom. For example a 8 or 16 shot panorama. The combination of those large files worries me with post processing.
Does anyone have experience with this kind of post processing in lightroom and is able to share how LR handles it?


My experience with a multiple shot panorama using a 5DIII and - for example - spotremoval (sensor dust) in LR is not so good. It is slow, sometimes LR is 'not responding' or looses focus and goes into 'background'.
_(The configuration of my PC is an AMD FX-9590 Black Edition 8-core 4.7 GHz processor, 16 GB DDR3 1600Mhz memory, MSI R9 270X 2GB graphical card and a couple of WD Black Sata 6 Gb/s 7200rpm)_
I know I may be able to speed up by using SSD harddrive but doubt that will solve the issue.


I do consider the 5DsR.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 28, 2016)

I have made a number of panoramas with my 5DSR. I do not believe I have been above 8 images though. The images below is a seven image stitch. I processed this while on travel, on LR run on a 16 GB MacBook Pro, with a 512 GB SSD. It is not fast, but it works without any problems. The full size image is 205MP.


----------



## candyman (Mar 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I have made a number of panoramas with my 5DSR. I do not believe I have been above 8 images though. The images below is a seven image stitch. I processed this while on travel, on LR run on a 16 GB MacBook Pro, with a 512 GB SSD. It is not fast, but it works without any problems.


Hi Eldar,


That is a wonderful view in this panorama photo. I love the landscape. 


Good to hear that you have managed to process it without any problems. Your configuration doesn't seem more enhanced then the one I use. So, I now wonder if ssd DOES make such a big difference?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 28, 2016)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have made a number of panoramas with my 5DSR. I do not believe I have been above 8 images though. The images below is a seven image stitch. I processed this while on travel, on LR run on a 16 GB MacBook Pro, with a 512 GB SSD. It is not fast, but it works without any problems.
> ...



In my experience, stitching large panoramas is largely processor limited, rather than storage read limited.

Lovely photo Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 28, 2016)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have made a number of panoramas with my 5DSR. I do not believe I have been above 8 images though. The images below is a seven image stitch. I processed this while on travel, on LR run on a 16 GB MacBook Pro, with a 512 GB SSD. It is not fast, but it works without any problems.
> ...


The stitched file is 969,1MB. It takes some time to load, but not too bad. I believe thought that the most important feature is to have enough RAM and processor speed.
I now have the images on an external 13TB LaCie disk, connected to my 32GB iMac (4GHz Intel Core i7). To do the initial panorama view took about 15 seconds and the final merge took 55 seconds. I then transferred them back to the SSD drive. The same operations took 13 seconds and 51 seconds.


----------



## candyman (Mar 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...




The amount of time to load and merge should not be a problem, I guess. I could invest in a memory upgrade (_from 16 to 32GB_) though I am not sure if it would help my configuration. 
Since '89 / '90 I used Intel processors. This PC is the first using an AMD processor. I can not imagine that it is not capable of handling this kind of work. I am a little puzzled with my configuration to be honest. 
Anyhow, I should focus on the Canon 5DsR first, only then check my PC for processing and do the analysis.
Your example enlarged my motivation to purchase the Canon 5DsR


----------



## Eldar (Mar 28, 2016)

Candyman, I highly recommend the 5DSR. I use it a lot and I do not find the file sizes to be a problem. As long as you can live with the limited fps and its low light restrictions, you´ll get a fantastic camera.


----------



## candyman (Mar 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Candyman, I highly recommend the 5DSR. I use it a lot and I do not find the file sizes to be a problem. As long as you can live with the limited fps and its *low light restrictions*, you´ll get a fantastic camera.




I use long exposure as well but mostly with 100 ISO. That would be evening photography and daylight with ND filters. I guess the 5DsR would handle that as well as the 6D. I think you point out to the use of higher ISO, right?


----------



## Eldar (Mar 28, 2016)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Candyman, I highly recommend the 5DSR. I use it a lot and I do not find the file sizes to be a problem. As long as you can live with the limited fps and its *low light restrictions*, you´ll get a fantastic camera.
> ...


The 5DSR performs a lot better in high ISO than many (non-users) think. But it is not a 1DX. As long as you stay below ISO3200 you can get beautiful results. If you´re on a tripod and can do long exposures, there is no problem. And, as karats says, in most cases you can crop to panorama from a single shot, unless you print really big. There is Lots of resolution to crop from.


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 28, 2016)

Pano stitching 5Ds/R files is fine in Lightroom CC/6. I've gone 20 files and it's fine, though you'll need lots of free space, and for speed, you're doing this on a SSD (really, everyone should be on a SSD by now). Lightroom doesn't allow you to pick a swap drive, so make sure the drive it's on has 500mb-1gb of free space per image you're stitching. I've had it crash a number of times due to 'out of space'.

Remember that it starts with the creation, nodal head, cable release, heavy tripod, patience and practice.


----------



## j-nord (Mar 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



DXOmark shows virtually identical performance between the 5DSR and the 6D sensors. The only difference is going to be the mpix/detail. Maybe the noise is less noticeable on the 5DSR because its a much bigger image scaled down?


----------



## j-nord (Mar 28, 2016)

candyman said:


> spotremoval (sensor dust) in LR is not so good. It is slow, sometimes LR is 'not responding' or looses focus and goes into 'background'.



Spot removal performance in LR is atrocious no matter how good your hardware is (I'm running a liquid cooled i7 3770K overlocked to 4.6GHz). Ever get up to 30-40+ points? It basically locks up and each point after that can take several seconds. Im only working with 20mpix images. I haven't tested to see if image size makes much of a difference here.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 28, 2016)

kraats said:


> You only need one shot. Crop in panorama size and you are done. The filesize is more than big enough. That is the beauty of the 5dsr. You Should not worry too much.



It really depends on print size, of course. This is a one shot panorama of Bodie with the 5DS using the old 24-105L. It was a warm day, so heat shimmer/atmospherics came into play. Although this is a screen shot, you get the idea.
(original size in the upper left)



Canon 5DS / Bodie 1 shot pano screen shot © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## tron (Mar 28, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> kraats said:
> 
> 
> > You only need one shot. Crop in panorama size and you are done. The filesize is more than big enough. That is the beauty of the 5dsr. You Should not worry too much.
> ...


I guess it also depends on the desired FOV. If an UWA lens is not enough then a panorama is the only solution....


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 28, 2016)

kraats said:


> You only need one shot. Crop in panorama size and you are done. The filesize is more than big enough. That is the beauty of the 5dsr. You Should not worry too much.



True enough, but just a point: to achieve a similar quality to a stitch from a lower MP camera your technique would have to be spot on, especially no movement. Even then you'd suffer from the lower (focal length) magnification and greater (output ) enlargement in comparison. 

Personally I'm still on the fence. Whilst I can see the pleasure in producing pictures of such detail when viewed on a good screen I'm not so convinced on the commercial application in prints. They are just never going to be big enough to make it worthwhile, and if a picture were to be printed that big - I've just licensed my Conisbrough Castle image for producing as a wall mural, so about 18' x 7' - the dpi used is so low it makes no difference.


----------

